# UberEats & Surge



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

When an area is surging, does it include standard Uber only or is it Uber and UberEats requests?
I only ask because I have not seen any surgeon in my city for probably 3 to 4 weeks, then all of a sudden tonight it’s been surging on and off in different areas of my city.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Yes, at least this is what it was before the implementation of flat surge. Eats has been apparently non-existent in Houston for a year. I have not accepted any Eats request after realizing it is a complete waste of time delivering a happy meal for only $3-4.

Anyway, make sure to check the ping screen if you are in a surge zone. This is the only legitimate answer to your question.

My advice is to stay home during this unexceptional time of uncertainty. Your life worth much more than a few dollars. We have a promotion last week which the platform fee is waived for any delivery. Receiving a trip from an Eats order pre-pandemic is like winning a lottery. It is fair to say that the chance of getting tipped is 0 these days; if people are already expecting a free service.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

FREE DELIVERY for UE customers! 

So i show up to poorest part of our town with a McD Kids Meal as the entire order. All good b/c says Contact-less Delivery. 
Of course when am fiddling with lock on gate, Out flies the woman who ordered. (So much for Contact-less delivery...) She's yelling in perfect English but with 2nd grade sentence structure, something about 'Free Delivery!' She xplanes UE charged her for Free delivery! (Wait for it....)
--"Was gonna use the money they charged me for Delivery fee for your tip. so now i can't tip you." :aliens: .... 

(*My revenge was giving her the UE customer Svc Ph---from distance of my car---with promise that despite the recorded warning of a long wait-time that UE Cust.Svc. was giving (2) Free Meals to Customers who endured Long Hold Times to report being charged Delivery Fee.)

:laugh:Easy come, easy go. :roflmao:


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I actually did 26 deliveries last weekend in about 8 hrs, made pretty good $$$ and EVERY Customer tipped me. Did 12 deliveries this morning, again EVERY customer tipped.


----------

